# resignation after probation period in limited contract



## m_azhar

Hi!
I am a doctor working in a private clinic in Sharjah for last 6 months under a limited contract. I got a good offer from a government hospital in Sharjah. On my labour contract there is no clause indicating the conditions of resignation. Only its written 

"The first party may terminate the services of second party immediately and without notice in case the second party violates clause 120 of the federal law no 8 of 1980 and also clause 88."

Can some one please guide me what is labour law regarding notice period and paying charges to the employer, if one is qutting during limited contract. HR department is asking for 3 months notice plus 45 days salary. and the new company would not wait that much for me.


advice please..


----------



## kim2708

Hi sir. i think you dont have ban from labour.if you can get the new job as well your job is same your possision,and the same salary but your company they will get you the money for your not yet done contract..better call the labour here the number to solve your problem..800665


----------

